# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.1 7ee0493 (3/12/2019)



## AB3DC (Apr 2, 2016)

Our canary in Nevada got this update an hour ago.

So many versions out there. Can't even keep up just like the price changes. 

[MOD NOTE: 
POSTS SUCH AS "GOT IT!" AND "INSTALLING NOW IN (CITY)!" WILL BE REMOVED. 
PLEASE USE THE VOTING BUTTONS IF NOT ADDING SPECIFIC INFORMATION YOU HAVE EXPERIENCED WITH THE NEW FIRMWARE]


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

And what is new in this version?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Smart summon? 5% more power?


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I would love to tell you guys what it is. But my car is in for service right now.







I'm not the Nevada car. I'm the CA car on Teslafi.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Derik said:


> I would love to tell you guys what it is. But my car is in for service right now.
> View attachment 23160
> 
> I'm not the Nevada car. I'm the CA car on Teslafi.


Service must have pushed it to you. Early access?


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Service must have pushed it to you. Early access?


No early access for me. I'm guessing service just pushed it because it was there.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I voted yes on the poll here.. But technically I didn't install it. Should I change it to no?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Derik said:


> I voted yes on the poll here.. But technically I didn't install it. Should I change it to no?


Ha! Perhaps a mod can change it to "does your car have..."


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Derik said:


> I would love to tell you guys what it is. But my car is in for service right now.
> I'm not the Nevada car. I'm the CA car on Teslafi.


When do you get your car back so you can look at the release notes? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> When do you get your car back so you can look at the release notes? Asking for a friend.


I dropped the car off this morning. My passenger side headlight's LED strip went out. I made the appointment like 2 months ago. Just got a push notification on my phone saying the car was done. I'll text the service person to see if that is really the case already.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

I note in Teslafi that 2019.8.1 had had 5 installs but only 4 showing in detail list - wonder if the 5th is a Model Y, or did one car go to 8.1 and then was taken back down to an earlier build?


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I note in Teslafi that 2019.8.1 had had 5 installs but only 4 showing in detail list - wonder if the 5th is a Model Y, or did one car go to 8.1 and then was taken back down to an earlier build?
> 
> View attachment 23182


Every install is logged with TeslaFi, even if they rolled back or go to a newer version. Something really happened and is being filtered out by TeslaFi.
Anyway I don't believe it is a Y. Tesla got a prototype at TeslaFi before the official review ... sounds really unlikely.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I note in Teslafi that 2019.8.1 had had 5 installs but only 4 showing in detail list - wonder if the 5th is a Model Y, or did one car go to 8.1 and then was taken back down to an earlier build?


Now up to 8 (minus the one that disappeared). Moving quicker than I would have thought. Maybe this is the release that Elon was talking about for the 03/15 release and 5.15 is the one thats overdue but got held up with bugs. Exciting!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I note in Teslafi that 2019.8.1 had had 5 installs but only 4 showing in detail list - wonder if the 5th is a Model Y, or did one car go to 8.1 and then was taken back down to an earlier build?


The two lists aren't always in sync and seem to be calculated separately. The "totals" list on the bottom is updated on a much longer delay than the car-by-car update log at the top.

...though it's weird, the lists just updated for me, and they now show to 11 and 7. It doesn't look like 2019.8.1 installs are being rolled back to an earlier version, so I'm not sure what accounts for the discrepancy or the decreasing totals for 2019.8.1.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Ok. Got my car back. Here's the notes. 



















Nothing really new in there. Last update I got didn't mention anything about sentry mode


----------



## wokuku (Dec 17, 2018)

Summon with key fob is kinda new. It started with 7.11


----------



## Schweitzer (Sep 27, 2018)

I got it today in Los Angeles. Dog mode, Summon with key fob, Sentry....I thought I had these already. 
Nothing about increased power.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder if it has some of the supercharger-related stuff? Preconditioning when navigating to a supercharger, ability to use V3, etc.. Those things might not show up in release notes.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, the v.3 supercharger update started with the 7.11 firmware


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

NEO said:


> Yes, the v.3 supercharger update started with the 7.11 firmware


So maybe 2019.8.1 includes faster Supercharging? Someone get out there, find a lightly used Supercharger and see if it charges faster than 120 kW and if the taper starts later!


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

A shame we in Europe are still on 2019.5.25 8301c3d without Dog mode, Summon with key fob and Sentry mode. Wonder why that is.....?


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Jan Groenen said:


> A shame we in Europe are still on 2019.5.25 8301c3d without Dog mode, Summon with key fob and Sentry mode. Wonder why that is.....?


Many of us in the US are stuck on a 2018.x build too


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Jan Groenen said:


> A shame we in Europe are still on 2019.5.25 8301c3d without Dog mode, Summon with key fob and Sentry mode. Wonder why that is.....?


Stuck?? 5.25 means you are in the top 5%! 95% of us have older software than you


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm guessing I just just got lucky when my car was in for service. I just got an update to 5.15 two days before. I kind of got used to behind behind. 

So far driving the 100+ miles I haven't really noticed anything different. The only thing that might be a little different is AP seems to be following a little closer than it used to at a 3 setting. But I don't really know if that is new with this or the 5.15 update. Or it could just be me


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

From the horse's mouth:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105837312586346497


----------



## fast_like_electric (Jul 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> From the horse's mouth:


An odd tweet, since Sentry mode is in 5.15. Not perhaps obvious as not in release notes, but can be enabled in Safety and Security. Perhaps not for Model S though?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

fast_like_electric said:


> An odd tweet, since Sentry mode is in 5.15. Not perhaps obvious as not in release notes, but can be enabled in Safety and Security. Perhaps not for Model S though?


Not in the EU. He was responding about a French vehicle.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Jan Groenen said:


> A shame we in Europe are still on 2019.5.25 8301c3d without Dog mode, Summon with key fob and Sentry mode. Wonder why that is.....?


I read that there were some things they had to work out with privacy laws in the EU with Sentry Mode. Maybe with the auto-uploading of the video to Tesla servers.


----------

